
Jekyll 2.0.0 is released - parkr
http://jekyllrb.com/news/2014/05/06/jekyll-turns-2-0-0/
======
bradgessler
Congrats on the 2.0 release!

I highly recommend taking a look at
[http://middlemanapp.com](http://middlemanapp.com) if you're considering
Jekyll. I gave a talk at RailsConf ([http://bradgessler.com/talks/middleman-
frontend/](http://bradgessler.com/talks/middleman-frontend/)) about static
website generators and found that Middleman handles everything Jekyll does in
a much more modular, more "railsy" way by using tilt, sprockets, and all that
good stuff.

~~~
themodelplumber
It seems like there is a gigantic living, breathing ecosystem made of these
SSGs now, with Jekyll being the favorite for people who are inclined to seek
out the one that has the most stuff written about it, or the largest
community. Can't say I disagree with that method of selecting software,
either.

When I found out about Hugo yesterday, after comparing a list of others which
must have been a few weeks too old to include the latest hotness, I almost
collapsed at my keyboard. Developed in Go, distributed as a binary. Hokay. So
now you can pretty much narrow your choice down to the language, then the
software architecture, then the amount of activity on Github, then the
license, then the corresponding "ideal website as created by SSG package X"
output, then the attitudes of the authors on your favorite social networks,
and finally you can probably look up the authors' girlfriends too (don't do
that) and compare by girlfriend.

On top of that, the static output is dropped into gigantic pools of resources
that can scale to an unimaginable degree, can probably handle hundreds of
DDOSes at a time, and they probably all validate without so much as a yellow
flag. Oh and if you want you can use this tool to write an API, or if you want
you can just not build a site with it, because it includes a game of Nibbles
which is also static in some funny way, or whatever.

It's amazing and absolutely ridiculous at the same time. In some ways it's an
almost pornographic exploitation of process that cares approximately 0% about
content. But it's also a huge display of generosity and demonstrates some very
serious attention to craft.

~~~
pron
Yep. This is a good blog post by Development Seed about their static-only
website approach: [http://developmentseed.org/blog/2012/07/27/build-cms-free-
we...](http://developmentseed.org/blog/2012/07/27/build-cms-free-websites/)

------
PStamatiou
This is amazing news. I currently have to run 2 Jekyll installs to do what I
want with custom post types (before this I had a fork to add a different type
and that was getting hard to keep updated): I have one main Jekyll install for
my blog, and inside of that inside /photos I have another Jekyll for my photo
blog so I can do things like this:

[http://paulstamatiou.com/photos/japan/two-weeks-in-
japan/](http://paulstamatiou.com/photos/japan/two-weeks-in-japan/)

<3 open source! All hosted on S3/CF with
[https://github.com/laurilehmijoki/s3_website](https://github.com/laurilehmijoki/s3_website)

~~~
imc
+1 to open-sourcing your photo blog - it's really impressive.

------
danso
Congrats! Native support of Sass and CoffeeScript seem trivial, because of the
various hacks and plugins out there...but _damn_ it was hard, even knowing the
hacks, to get a Jekyll project up and running if I hadn't been recently re-
acquainted to its quirks. It'll also be nice to have Github Pages (I'm
assuming) support the baking out of sass files...it feels so wrong to go back
to plain CSS.

The #1 feature, collections, is also huge...Lately I've been using Middleman,
because there are a lot of small data-apps that don't require Sinatra/Rails
but that Jekyll, being blog focused, is not well-equipped to
handle...Middleman fits that niche perfectly...almost too well, as I often get
to the point where I think, "Why didn't I just make this a Sinatra app?" But
I'm glad to see some more flexibility with Jekyll...even in the previous
version, you could get pretty far with the hardcoded blogging conventions.

Mainly, I'm excited to Github Pages become even more easy-to-deploy and
configure, particularly for documentation. Congrats and thanks again!

------
samstokes
Looks awesome. I wonder if Octopress is planning to support this new version?
Some of the new features (e.g. support for sass) seem to overlap with
Octopress.

~~~
morrad
The shepherd of Jekyll [1] is also one of the lead developers of Octopress.

[1]: [https://github.com/parkr](https://github.com/parkr)

------
fdsary
So I'm trying to check this out, but my ruby gems mirror seems to not want to.
I get this error:

`ERROR: Could not find a valid gem 'jekyll' (>= 0), here is why: Unable to
download data from [https://rubygems.org/](https://rubygems.org/) \- bad
response Gateway Time-out 504
([https://tokyo-m.rubygems.org/quick/Marshal.4.8/jekyll-2.0.1....](https://tokyo-m.rubygems.org/quick/Marshal.4.8/jekyll-2.0.1.gemspec.rz\)`)

Is there any way to specify other mirrors, and is there other mirrors than the
Tokyo one that would work better?

~~~
nickstinemates
Make sure you have an updated version of openssl.

~~~
fdsary
I've got the `openssl-1.0.1g` package from `brew`

------
Kronopath
Good to see them supporting Kramdown as the default Markdown converter. When
building up my personal website using Jekyll, I very quickly switched to
Kramdown from the default Redcarpet—it had a lot better handling of
typographic characters like smart quotes and dashes, and played much nicer
with Mathjax.

Collections also look like they will really help with creating websites that
deviate from the exact "blog" format that Jekyll is optimized for.

Good work from the team.

------
tdicola
Nice! Anyone know if github pages support Jekyll 2.0 yet?

~~~
parkr
Not yet, working on it! [https://github.com/github/pages-
gem/pull/63](https://github.com/github/pages-gem/pull/63)

------
taigeair
I use Jekyll and am having an issue with it when I use feedburner. It
recommends using {{site.url}} in the markdown and templates.

[http://jekyllrb.com/docs/posts/](http://jekyllrb.com/docs/posts/)

So, for example, I have {{ site.url}}/radio-surfing

On my site it shows [http://www.taigeair.com/radio-
surfing/](http://www.taigeair.com/radio-surfing/) but on feedburner it becomes
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/radio-
surfing/](http://feeds.feedburner.com/radio-surfing/) in the feed.

Example
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/taigeair](http://feeds.feedburner.com/taigeair)

Does anyone else have this issue? Any suggestions?

~~~
dkuntz2
Is your `site.url` set to `/` ?

~~~
taigeair
it would be my domain

taigeair.com

~~~
dkuntz2
Looking at your feed, it appears you're not using `site.url` in each post's
`<link>` field. The links are all `/url`, not `taigeair.com/url`.

I'm not certain, but your `feed.xml` file probably has `<link>{{ post.url
}}</link>`, which should probably be `<link>{{ site.url }}{{ post.url
}}</link>`

~~~
taigeair
Thanks for your help. My feed xml has <link>{{ site.url }}{{ post.url
}}</link> so I'm not sure what the issue is.

\--- layout: none \--- <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <rss
version="2.0"
xmlns:atom="[http://www.w3.org/2005/Atom">](http://www.w3.org/2005/Atom">)
<channel> <title>{{ site.name | xml_escape }}</title> <description>{% if
site.description %}{{ site.description | xml_escape }}{% endif
%}</description> <link>{{ site.url }}</link> <atom:link href="{{ site.url
}}/feed.xml" rel="self" type="application/rss+xml" /> {% for post in
site.posts %} <item> <title>{{ post.title | xml_escape }}</title>
<description>{{ post.content | xml_escape }}</description> <pubDate>{{
post.date | date: "%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S %z" }}</pubDate> <link>{{ site.url
}}{{ post.url }}</link> <guid isPermaLink="true">{{ site.url }}{{ post.url
}}</guid> </item> {% endfor %} </channel> </rss>

------
canadev
Is there any sort of interactive static site generator, for people who are not
very computer literate to use?

(I write code, so it's not for me, but I am wondering if I could say, setup a
template for a friend, and have them fill in the content of the pages.)

~~~
snide
Funny you should ask. I'm building one right now. It'll be available next
month. Basically it's what you'd expect from a SSG from a code standpoint, but
deploys with a live CMS so that non-literate users can edit it.

Details here. [http://www.webhook.com/](http://www.webhook.com/)

~~~
budparr
Looking forward to seeing webhook in action (I backed it). Will there be an
open source component (perhaps the way Harp works), or entirely your service?
Either way, it looks fantastic!

------
mrmondo
Shout out to parkr, albertogg & troyswanson for the fastest public bug-fix
turn around:

[https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll/issues/2317](https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll/issues/2317)

------
tragic
Looking at the changes, it's like every small niggly pain-point I've had with
my particular Jekyll use cases (faffing around to get sass watch going in a
separate shell, using 'posts' for things that are not in any sense posts) have
been addressed. A version bump just for me!

I am a happy bunny.

Congratulations and thanks to the Jekyll folks.

------
liquidvisual
I'm using the starter template ($ jekyll new project) and pretty URLs are
enabled by default. The "about" page works but the "welcome to Jekyll" link
goes to a .html appended url.

Anyone else finding this?

------
ericHosick
I really like Jekyll and use it for both my website and blog. It really is a
great product that is easy to use. Thanks!

------
100k
This looks like a solid release. Collections will make Jekyll a much better
choice for a wide range of sites.

------
benatkin
It's great to see open source projects that are used by many people evolve.

------
gpxl
Very cool! Thanks to the whole team for their hard work.

------
drchiu
This is fantastic. Thank you Jekyll team!

------
nilved
Quite disappointed the developers have decided to stick with Liquid templates.
With such a handicapped and useless template language, jekyll is a non-starter
for any website more complex than something you could trivially write
yourself.

~~~
parkr
For security reasons, we have no choice. It's specifically designed not to
allow execution of arbitrary Ruby code. GitHub wouldn't run Pages if Jekyll
didn't have this guarantee.

~~~
wasd
I don't use jekyll and have a fairly limited knowledge of pages but doesn't
jekyll output static html? Even if you used a dynamic language to create the
project, wouldn't it not matter because the end result will be static?

~~~
nilved
You'd be able to run arbitrary Ruby code during the compilation of your site.
GitHub uses Liquid templates as a pseudo-sandbox: it's deliberately a weak
system to prevent abuse. But it's lazy, because there are many other solutions
that don't take away from user experience.

